# 2009/2010 silverado/sierra



## Elite_Maint (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey guys,

I want to see pictures of 2009/2010 Silverado's or Sierra's preferably with plows Lets see some nice trucks!!


----------



## nbannan (Aug 26, 2009)

*Your Tax dollars hard at work*

Swapped my e250 for this 09 Silverado with an HT Fisher.
Cash 4 clunker just in the nick of time.
Got the rear wheel wells undercoated & then plastic inserts. 
POR15 on driveshafts & front axels to clean off the factory included rust.
Nova Microbar with a built in pattern trigger.
Used Clear chip-guard under Magmount area to prevent paint scrapes.
Really pleased with the truck so far.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

E Maintenance;857398 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I want to see pictures of 2009/2010 Silverado's or Sierra's preferably with plows Lets see some nice trucks!!


you can find the one i picked up today under the canadian weather thread...... Dont plan on using any of these pics for brouchers or advertisments tho.......


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Allow me to introduce you to the "search" function:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=75744&highlight=new+chevy

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=65437&highlight=chevy

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=81815&highlight=chevy

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=80324&highlight=chevy

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=80206&highlight=chevy

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=75466&highlight=chevy

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=49000

And I'm sure there are more.


----------



## Elite_Maint (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice trucks!.. I just want to see some new GM trucks.. I ordered one should be in 2 weeks or less. Silverado 2500HD regular cab..


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

OH SNAP!!!:redbounce


----------



## Elite_Maint (Nov 23, 2008)

Newdude;857522 said:


> Allow me to introduce you to the "search" function:


Thanks for your help but i already searched and I didn't find a thread just dedicated to the 2009/2010 Silverado's or Sierra's...


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

E Maintenance;857531 said:


> Thanks for your help but i already searched and I didn't find a thread just dedicated to the 2009/2010 Silverado's or Sierra's...


They are the same anyway, whats the difference?  2008 or 2010 same truck.


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

i will have plow soon


----------



## Elite_Maint (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm picking up the truck Monday as soon as i pick it up I'm getting a BOSS Power V installed. Once it's all competed I'll snap pics and post them.


----------



## Elite_Maint (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's a pic of my new TOY!

















It's gonna be wearing a 8'2 BOSS V blade!!


----------



## nbannan (Aug 26, 2009)

*Swirly*

lots of chrome & a swirly license....nice???


----------



## Snowplowkid (Feb 12, 2008)

Heres mine: 07 1500 2WD. Obviosly no plow!


----------



## Elite_Maint (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's a pic of my truck with a 8'2 BOSS V Blade installed!


----------



## jscan (Nov 24, 2009)

can u take a pic of the boss frame mount at the front bumper without the plow? i want to see what they did with your lic. plate bracket...if they moved it up....just had a boss 8' straight blade installed on my 08 gmc sierra and they had to move my lic. plate bracket up higher because the boss frame mount was installed high and tight...and i dont really like the look of it...just want to see if thats the norm for installs on new body style gm trucks. do you have the plow prep pkg from gm with the high flow bumper? close pics if you can...thanks


----------



## Elite_Maint (Nov 23, 2008)

jscan;884844 said:


> can u take a pic of the boss frame mount at the front bumper without the plow?


Here are some pics i took with my cell phone. My truck came with a Snow plow prep.


----------



## thomas_e102 (Nov 11, 2009)

*2008 Chevy 1500 Western HTS*

Truck Pictures


----------

